# Exitus



## Duath (14. Januar 2007)

Die Gilde *Exitus* sucht künftige Mitglieder auf Seiten der Horde auf dem RP-PvP-Server "Das Konsortium".

Unser Ziel sind Raids und der Spaß daran.
PvP und RP werden auch nicht zu kurz kommen.

Unsere Erwartungen an euch:
- Optimales Alter: 16 & gutes soziales Verhalten
- Aktivität (Also keine "Sonntagsspieler")
- Farmbereitschaft um maximal auf Raids vorbereitet zu sein
- Geduld sich auch an neuen Encountern zu versuchen
- Teamspeak und Mikrofon
- Beherrschung der eigenen Klasse
- Foren Aktivität
- Pünktlichkeit
- Respekt den anderen RP-Spielern gegenüber

Schaut doch einfach mal auf http://www.exitus-guild.de.ms/ vorbei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

